# Canoes on Smith River MT in low water?



## raferguson1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a launch permit on July 25th on the Smith River in central Montana. I recall doing it about ten years ago at around 200 cfs, it was OK, but we dodged rocks all the time. You really could not put your paddle down, there were so many rocks. My view at the time was that I would not want to do it much lower, although we were OK. Montana Parks says 150 is the minimum, which sounds low to me. 

I took the USGS flow graph, a pencil and a ruler, and am projecting a little under 200 cfs at launch. The flow would continue to go down after launch, but then there are creeks and springs along the way to add water. We are planning on five days. Most of us would be in tandem canoes, Royalex boats which should take some abuse. I for one plan to pack light, almost backpacking style. I heard that some folks had boat damage at 200 cfs. Any thoughts?


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

I floated it last October at 244 cfs at launch, only had to push a few times in my raft. Have an 8/1 permit this year, hoping for at least 200 but honestly coming up with alternatives.


----------



## StarDog89 (Feb 20, 2016)

I have a launch permit for the 27th. Been watching the flows like a hawk. I think its gonna be 50/50 whether we push off or not. 

I did it a few years ago in early April and I think it was around 240. We will be able to pack light; if flows are at 200 we are gonna do it.


----------

